# Doc says my baby has strider...



## ShurlyGurl (Oct 8, 2003)

The Pediatrician says my baby has strider , and says that it is ok and will eventually go away...







:
The only things i have found about it on the web talk about it along with things that a Really serious..
severe asthma, croup, etc...
Does anyone know what the signs are for when I should be Really concerned?
He has a rattle when he breathes and his cry can be pretty hoarse...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShurlyGurl (Oct 8, 2003)

it kind of sounds like he is coughing before he cries... but not any other time.. he has had the rattle since he was 1 week... the hoarseness just in the past few weeks... he'll be 2 months on the 5th


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Croup is typically identified by a barking cough and difficulty taking in air. A croup attack is pretty intense. Either taking the baby out into the nighttime air or into a steamy bathroom will help.

Stridor with a "rattle" and hoarseness usually indicates an upper respiratory problem like bronchitis. My niece has problems with this all winter long. Extra fluids (in your case, nursing more frequently), a vaporizer or humidifier in the room, and elevating baby's head while he sleeps (a pillow or folded blanket under head of the mattress) will help.

Best wishes.


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

Inspiratory stridor is usually indicative of viral croup. Obviously in the case of your little one, it's not as if he has constant viral croup. It's more likely that it's laryngomalacia as mentionad above. Here is a decent article on the web about laryngomalacia and stridor.

-Laura


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm very interested in what you come up with. My little one has had a rattle since the day he was born...No doc ever took me seriously until a couple of weeks ago and she told me to get rid of my dog. I just have a feeling that that isn't it...he's also always had a little cough.


----------



## MaggiesMom (May 14, 2003)

My daughter (now 6 months) has a barking cough/inspiratory stridor also. The cough (used to be only before she cried, but now it just happens whenever) was from birth and the stridor started at about 3 weeks. We have not ruled out asthma yet, but she has seen both a pulmonologist and a gastroentereologist. Before seeing either of them, her ped had an upper GI and an airway study done, where they found tracheomalacia and severe reflux. The tracheomalacia is almost definitely the cause of the stridor, which seems to be diminishing as she gets older. Tracheomalacia is a minor congenital defect which most babies outgrow. The cough may be related to the reflux but it is not certain. She is having to take a combination of meds to try to come up with asthma almost as a diagnosis of exclusion so that she does not need to have a bronchoscopy.

Honestly, it sounds much worse for her than it actually is. She doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all, as a matter of fact, and if it weren't for the fact that it could be asthma, I probably would have dropped the whole thing by now as she seems happy with or without any of her meds.

Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## ShurlyGurl (Oct 8, 2003)

After reading the article, i am pretty sure it is just laryngomalacia ... nothing really to worry about in and of itself, says it should go away, usually by 2 years, but sometimes not until 4... I'll definately keep an eye on the cough and the possibility of asthma Thanks for you help everyone









elisabeth, I agree that it is probably not the dog... I would think sneezes and a stuffy head would be dog allergies rather than a rattle and occasional cough. I hope the links above help you, too


----------

